# Stellplatz Fuhrer / Aires



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

I have just listed the 2008 Stellplatz Fuhrer book on ebay and thought I'd mention it here in case anyone is interested in this book. See - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230353610918

http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e287/yoyoDesign/Stellplatz.jpg


----------

